# Monterey



## mensamia (Jun 25, 2009)

Looking for a large lot in a small town. Not finding it on the bienes raices websites in my preferred price range. Can it be that I cannot afford Mexico or is it only pricier properties that are listed? I want an acre or more with a small house in a small village within an hour of Monterey. I want to pay less than 900,000 pesos. Am I dreaming?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may be dreaming the almost impossible dream. A lot that large, "in a small village" would be very expensive. Land is deceptive in Mexico, so much of it not available for sale as 'ejido' or tribal land, wasteland or desert, lacking the availability of utilities, etc. As such, land is relatively expensive and is the traditional investment made by any Mexican with funds; favored strongly over banks or other investment mechanisms and being passed down through generations as a source of security and a living.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

an acre of land a small village????????????? your going to have to do your homework and you should find something in your budget....


----------



## mensamia (Jun 25, 2009)

mexliving said:


> an acre of land a small village????????????? your going to have to do your homework and you should find something in your budget....


Yes, in other forums I have been given much hope. Of course one would not find that at Chapala but that is not an area I would want to live in.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Such land is available around Lake Chapala, but affordability could be a problem. There are thousands of Canadians living in the area, and there is even a Canadian Club; however, few are from PQ, the majority being from Ontario, Alberta and BC.


----------



## mensamia (Jun 25, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Such land is available around Lake Chapala, but affordability could be a problem. There are thousands of Canadians living in the area, and there is even a Canadian Club; however, few are from PQ, the majority being from Ontario, Alberta and BC.


thanks RV but I previously wrote a post about Chapala when the pagan woman was looking there and asked for advice. My post must have hit a nerve? because you erased my post. It was my opinion of Chapala and it was not flattering.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Not a nerve, so much as your very limited experience. I think I could probably identify the small group of people you experienced and can only say that 'every village has a few'. With more time, you might have 'widened your horizons' and had a better visit. I also understand the other factor that may be involved: we may well have passed on the streets of Montréal or Québec from time to time.


----------

